
Entries for the Rails Rumble 2010 - thehodge
http://r10.railsrumble.com/teams
======
jeremymcanally
Some seriously nice apps in there. Really impressed by the concepts and
execution.

My favorites (thus far):

An _awesome_ looking iPhone game powered by a Rails app:
<http://warsquare.r10.railsrumble.com/>

AirportAtlas, find power, wi-fi, etc. in airports:
<http://r10.railsrumble.com/teams/team-rocketpants>

Newspaper.ly looks like an app I had an idea for: a news reader that only
shows you stuff the app thinks you would like:
<http://r10.railsrumble.com/teams/infinity-pool-boom-boom>

A co-worker's IM gateway project: <http://r10.railsrumble.com/teams/this-we-
can-have>

Project management that makes sense to me: <http://splendidbacon.com/>

(And of course my entry - <http://tldr.it> , a summarizer for RSS feeds and
other URL's - <http://r10.railsrumble.com/teams/my-other-car-is-your-face>)

